# Moving to DC Metro Area



## The_Universe (Apr 30, 2003)

My fiance and I are planning on moving to the DC Metro area in mid summer.  DnD 3E, D20 Modern, Miniature Painting and other such nerdery was one of the things that brought us together.  Perhaps more important than finding a specific game, we just want to find some gamers to hang around with.  Leaving the old group here in South Dakota is going to be hard, and we're hoping that we can make new connections through a hobby we both love.   I'll be going to George Washington University for an International Affairs Masters program, and she'll either be at College Park or American University for undergrad (still trying to pin that down).  Anyway, if you know of any group that'll take us in (or if you're looking for a new DM, as that was my specialty, here) just respond to this post.  

my e-mail address is kbauman@usd.edu, and feel free to just drop me a line if you want to know more about us.


----------



## cptg1481 (May 19, 2003)

*Geeks in and Around DC*

Hi, I live in Columbia MD (about 25 miles N of DC Proper) and have a Thursday night game,

I recently have lost two players, one to backlogged and increased schoolwork and another to family issues.  

I'd love new members.... here’s a little plug.

The World of Mir

 Welcome to “Mir”, where a world of adventure awaits.... It is a place with multiple peoples, all of whom view their world in a different way. 

The first group, who have come from another world, view it as a place of new beginnings and an opportunity rebuild their doomed civilization on another world. 

To another group already there it is a world without magic and without hope. 

Yet another group seeks to seize a genuine opportunity to escape their life on the fringe of hope and starvation in world where they were hunted without mercy and survived barely in a climate of constant warfare. 

The world is a living tomb for an ancient people, whose worship of demons and mastery of the arcane is second only to their depravity and decadence.  They terrorized the world for 10,000 years before they simply vanished.

Finally, there are even hints of an ancient and older race of reptilians who ruled over mighty kingdoms of wonder in 20,000 years of peace for all peoples. Finally, to the last, it is a prison from which they cannot escape, a world as foreign to them as their own would be to others. 

Topographically:
“Mir” is a world of a million islands that are arrayed on a canvas of juxtaposition between the light and the dark sides. On one side “Mir” is a world of perpetual spring, summer, and growth, where the sun never sets on the fertile islands and the creatures thereupon. On the other side is a world of darkness and cold, which grips its islands and creatures in snow and ice. 

Finally, “Mir” is land alone in the multiverse it is cut off from the other planes and their inhabitants. There is no connection with the gods and they hold no powers over men. 

The beings on “Mir” are without divine guidance and their own hand must deliver their collective fate and destiny…


As for me and my style of Game Mentorship, I am of the opinion that never should the game be about the players -vs.- the GM.  The players -vs.- a hostile world with bad people and realistic problems yes, however, the rules will be applied above board and fairly to both NPC’s and players a like.  

I like a dark adult feel and bad things happen, evil is evil not Disney style; demonic possession, slavery, sex (and other adult issues), torture, and drug use, have all been addressed in game.  However, it's not simply gratuitous and only when it would be happening in real life.

Violent descriptions of death and mutilation are constant and frequent.  

We play heavily with mini's and scenery so combat can be somewhat slow but the realism and presentation I think is a good trade off.  See photos

We have a group WEB site (I'm an old school pen and paper guy from the late 70's so I lack significant computer skill) and I am at the mercy of others for my on-line info so don't base a lot on the content of the site, I've got plenty of hand drawn maps and other stuff to augment the web site.  

Lately we have been in a rut and the journal entries have fallen off but I love that feature of the game it let's the players know what's going on inside each others heads.  The players I have now contribute scenery (a guy who is an artist and sculptor) and the other contributes through computer stuff.  So I award them exp for thier help in lieu of journals.  

I am an army officer (Military Intelligence) age 37 and married.
One guy is an artist -actually gets paid for it about 25.
One is a government contractor about 28 and engaged.
I just got a new guy last week think he's a programmer of some kind around 25.
My struggling student is 21 and pushing for graduation right now so he's out.
The guy with family issues is 25 and also a student.  

It's an interesting group and you are welcome to try us out.  

My e-mail is [/url] cptgregory1481@comcast.net [/url].
The game web site is  [/url] mir.theplothooks.org/?N=D [/url]

Randy Gregory

PS We are all definitely geeks IMO anyway.


----------



## cptg1481 (May 19, 2003)

*Geeks in and Around DC*

Hi, I live in Columbia MD (about 25 miles N of DC Proper) and have a Thursday night game,

I recently have lost two players, one to backlogged and increased schoolwork and another to family issues.  

I'd love new members.... here’s a little plug.

The World of Mir

 Welcome to “Mir”, where a world of adventure awaits.... It is a place with multiple peoples, all of whom view their world in a different way. 

The first group, who have come from another world, view it as a place of new beginnings and an opportunity rebuild their doomed civilization on another world. 

To another group already there it is a world without magic and without hope. 

Yet another group seeks to seize a genuine opportunity to escape their life on the fringe of hope and starvation in world where they were hunted without mercy and survived barely in a climate of constant warfare. 

The world is a living tomb for an ancient people, whose worship of demons and mastery of the arcane is second only to their depravity and decadence.  They terrorized the world for 10,000 years before they simply vanished.

Finally, there are even hints of an ancient and older race of reptilians who ruled over mighty kingdoms of wonder in 20,000 years of peace for all peoples. Finally, to the last, it is a prison from which they cannot escape, a world as foreign to them as their own would be to others. 

Topographically:
“Mir” is a world of a million islands that are arrayed on a canvas of juxtaposition between the light and the dark sides. On one side “Mir” is a world of perpetual spring, summer, and growth, where the sun never sets on the fertile islands and the creatures thereupon. On the other side is a world of darkness and cold, which grips its islands and creatures in snow and ice. 

Finally, “Mir” is land alone in the multiverse it is cut off from the other planes and their inhabitants. There is no connection with the gods and they hold no powers over men. 

The beings on “Mir” are without divine guidance and their own hand must deliver their collective fate and destiny…


As for me and my style of Game Mentorship, I am of the opinion that never should the game be about the players -vs.- the GM.  The players -vs.- a hostile world with bad people and realistic problems yes, however, the rules will be applied above board and fairly to both NPC’s and players a like.  

I like a dark adult feel and bad things happen, evil is evil not Disney style; demonic possession, slavery, sex (and other adult issues), torture, and drug use, have all been addressed in game.  However, it's not simply gratuitous and only when it would be happening in real life.

Violent descriptions of death and mutilation are constant and frequent.  

We play heavily with mini's and scenery so combat can be somewhat slow but the realism and presentation I think is a good trade off.  See photos

We have a group WEB site (I'm an old school pen and paper guy from the late 70's so I lack significant computer skill) and I am at the mercy of others for my on-line info so don't base a lot on the content of the site, I've got plenty of hand drawn maps and other stuff to augment the web site.  

Lately we have been in a rut and the journal entries have fallen off but I love that feature of the game it let's the players know what's going on inside each others heads.  The players I have now contribute scenery (a guy who is an artist and sculptor) and the other contributes through computer stuff.  So I award them exp for thier help in lieu of journals.  

I am an army officer (Military Intelligence) age 37 and married.
One guy is an artist -actually gets paid for it about 25.
One is a government contractor about 28 and engaged.
I just got a new guy last week think he's a programmer of some kind around 25.
My struggling student is 21 and pushing for graduation right now so he's out.
The guy with family issues is 25 and also a student.  

It's an interesting group and you are welcome to try us out.  

My e-mail is cptgregory1481@comcast.net.
The game web site is  mir.theplothooks.org/?N=D.

Randy Gregory

PS We are all definitely geeks IMO anyway.


----------



## Vaxalon (May 20, 2003)

You'll want to subscribe to the Yahoo group I run, dcrpg.   The purpose is primarily to announce gaming groups that need players.


----------



## The_Universe (May 20, 2003)

*yahoo group*

how can I subscribe to the aforementioned yahoo group?  It sounds like a great tool...and I am looking forward to experiencing new games!

As far as the first response, the world of Mir sounds interesting--keep me updated if the spots fill before we can get moved out there.  Is your campaign 3E, or another edition of the hallowed rules?


----------



## cptg1481 (May 20, 2003)

*3E*

We are currently playing 3E and I don't really have limited slots, I have huge basement 10'X10' gaming table, cool but non-gaming wife and enough game for probably up to 6-8 PCs so you are free to try it when you get here.


----------



## The_Universe (May 20, 2003)

Awesome.  I'm excited to meet a new group!  

Thanks for the yahoo group e-mail!


----------

